# GildenPage Projekt !



## Katrey (13. Juli 2007)

Ihr sucht eine gute Gildenpage aber keinen plan wo ?

Besucht doch quest-design.
Ein System wie man es noch nicht gesehen hat!

Wir passen uns an eure Wünsche an!

Quest-Design Website Link

MFG Katrey


----------



## Zeroblues (19. Juli 2007)

Katrey schrieb:


> Ihr sucht eine gute Gildenpage aber keinen plan wo ?
> 
> Besucht doch quest-design.
> Ein System wie man es noch nicht gesehen hat!
> ...


Habt Ihr das von Bliz absegnen lassen, das Ihr Euch mit Ingame Gold bezahlen lasst? Ich weiß nicht ob das so den AGB von Bliz entspricht... was macht Ihr eigentlich mit dem Gold? ^^ Wenn Ihr es weiter verkauft dann entspricht es definitiv nicht den AGB. ^^

100 Euro (Preis für 5k Gold) is aber auch viel zu billig für ne Homepage wenn ich das mal so sagen darf... abgesehen davon: inkl. webspace? Lebenslang? 

Ihr müsst das ja auch als Kleingewerbe anmelden, wie gebt Ihr in der Gewinn/Verlustrechnung die Einnahmen an? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Idee ist ja nich schlecht aber die Details solltet Ihr vielleicht noch mal überdenken.  ;-)


----------



## Mezzi1 (19. Juli 2007)

Hoi zusammen,

richtig, da muss ich Zeroblues mal Recht geben. Wenn ihr sowas auf die Beine stellt, dann muss es auch korrekt abgewickelt werden (Gewerbe usw.) ...

Vorallem sollte es wirklich mit Blizz abgeklärt werden, ob ihr da nicht gegen die Richtlinen verstosst. 

Gruß


----------



## Lorille (19. Juli 2007)

Gibts die Rechtschreibfehler von der Page im Design auch dazu?

Und n billiges CMS aufsetzen kann jeder.


----------



## Ingerim (19. Juli 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Gibts die Rechtschreibfehler von der Page im Design auch dazu?
> 
> Und n billiges CMS aufsetzen kann jeder.




Muss dir zustimmen. Und ich als Mediendesigner bin ma so frei und sag design ist billig und könnte man nur als Blog durchgehn lassen.

Dann Bliz is dmait bestimmt nicht erfreut naja und der Quellcode geht mal garnicht klar unsauber und noch nie was von PHP gehört oder naja ich sag zu nix mehr.


----------



## Lorille (19. Juli 2007)

Ingerim schrieb:


> Muss dir zustimmen. Und ich als Mediendesigner bin ma so frau und sag design ist billig und könnte man nur als Blog durchgehn lassen.
> 
> Dann Bliz is dmait bestimmt nicht erfreut naja und der Quellcode geht mal garnicht klar unsauber und noch nie was von PHP gehört oder naja ich sag zu nix mehr.



Meine Gedanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

